# DIY Power Sand



## Wasserpest (Jun 12, 2003)

I believe this was going into this direction...

http://www.plantedtank.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=6366

But I could be totally wrong. :wink:


----------



## bullosa (May 24, 2004)

ADA's Power Sand Special is a very good base. Not only is it a an enriched base but it also contains micro bacteria colonies that help root growth and health. I highly recommend it.

I have mixed my own to cut cost with river sand and JBL's Florapur. JBL's florapur is basically clay and fertilizer that is phosphate and nitrate free. I topped them with ADA's Aquasoil. 

Plants
Microsorium pteropus 'Tropica', Microsorium pteropus 'Windelov', Nuphar Japonica 'Spatterdock', Echinodorus Ocelot, Cryptocoryne Striolata, Echinodorus Cordifolius, Echinodorus Quatricostatus, Echinodorus Oriental, Echinodorus Tiger Amazon, Echinodorus parviflorus 'Tropica', Hygrophila Corymbosa Siamensis, Myriophyllum hippuroides, Ophiopogon japonica 'Kyoto'


----------



## corigan (Feb 22, 2004)

It still amazes me with this hobby gathering as much steam and following in N. America that there is still so many products that have yet to be imported. I would love to try some of this substrate out one day, maybe someone can get with the program and start importing ADA products over here.

Matt


----------



## bullosa (May 24, 2004)

I heard that ADA will be available in the US soon from a forum at Suiso.com, this should be goodnews to the US planted tank enthusiasts. Dennerle and JBL of Europe offers some serious products for the planted tanks too. 

Cheers!


----------



## SCMurphy (Oct 21, 2003)

Wasserpest said:


> I believe this was going into this direction...
> 
> http://www.plantedtank.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=6366
> 
> But I could be totally wrong. :wink:


 I've been waiting for an update of that thread.


----------

